# I lost a dear friend last night



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

I wasn't going to say anything, but someone once said to me that misery loves company...

Last night I feel I may have done something that cost me a dear friend.
I don't remember how long we have been together. I don't keep track of such things. Seven years? Five? I do know that they were hard years... mostly on her.
Sure, her body isn't what it used to be, but neither is mine. I blame my body showing signs of being soft around the middle mostly on her. The food she would turn out was utterly amazing for the most part. 

I had tried to help her along, dressing her up as best I could, taking it easier this past year, but last night as I slid my hand under her... and gently wrapped it around her knob as I was putting on a new propane tank, she cracked, literally falling apart to my touch...

So, like many guys my age, I think a younger model is in order. I don't have money for a corvette 

My Ducane has served me well. Rest in pieces.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 31, 2013)

Meet Joe.  I think you two would get along great.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f93/meet-joe-85491.html

.40


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

Did she have a name? RIP dear friend.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

Such a profound loss leave a hole in a man's heart that is impossible to fill.  You have my most sincere condolences.

Check out GrillHarmony.com or GrillMatch.com. Or even ChristianGrillMingle.com. to try to begin filling that deep deep hole.  

Stay away from Craig'sGrillList.com  Lots of weirdos.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

Fred, do you have a stove?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, this is just cruel, ok it's very funny too. I am a big weber fan, they make a very good companion.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Christian Grill Mingle... 
I laugh every time I see or hear that commercial. 
And I will definitely stay away from Craig's List... I watch those LMN movies 

And yes I have a stove. That's where I steam my broccoli 

Off to look at Joe...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahh, Kamado Joe...
I need gas .40. I've got a WSM and a Smokey Joe. I need my 3-4 burner propane guzzling gasser.

And I will definitely give Weber a close look. They have those right down here at the hardware store. I'm not the type that can do without the companionship of a grill for long.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 31, 2013)

Meet Gen. I started a relationship with her last year and she has since become my new go to girl on weeknights, when I need a quickie meal.







I also have my old kettle grill, but usually save her for the weekends.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Ahh, Kamado Joe...
> I need gas .40. I've got a WSM and a Smokey Joe. I need my 3-4 burner propane guzzling gasser.
> 
> And I will definitely give Weber a close look. They have those right down here at the hardware store. I'm not the type that can do without the companionship of a grill for long.



In my mind, Weber is the way to go for gas.  I bought my Ducane (owned by Weber) because I didn't want to spend the big bucks for a Weber.  Weber charcoal is a different story.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Gen looks high maintenance, Steve.
That's my dilemma... a high priced girl that might only be around for another seven years or so, or a more commonplace girl that I won't mind replacing when the time comes.
And really, I should go au naturale... Technically speaking all my tanks need replaced because they are dated. And natural gas is free, but they also seem to cost more, too.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Such a profound loss leave a hole in a man's heart that is impossible to fill. You have my most sincere condolences.
> 
> Check out GrillHarmony.com or GrillMatch.com. Or even ChristianGrillMingle.com. to try to begin filling that deep deep hole.
> 
> Stay away from Craig'sGrillList.com Lots of weirdos.


 
 You forgot GrillFarmers.com


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Gen looks high maintenance, Steve.
> That's my dilemma... a high priced girl that might only be around for another seven years or so, or a more commonplace girl that I won't mind replacing when the time comes.
> And really, I should go au naturale... Technically speaking all my tanks need replaced because they are dated. And natural gas is free, but they also seem to cost more, too.



Natural gas doesn't deliver as many BTUs as propane so you lose some at the top end.  Not sure if that's a problem though.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Natural gas doesn't deliver as many BTUs as propane so you lose some at the top end. Not sure if that's a problem though.


 
I rarely cook with the burners all the way up, so that might be something I just get used to, having to turn them up a touch higher to achieve the same results.

Man, I can't believe the price of grills these days 
The local Ace had an interesting looking grill, a Char-Griller Duo, half propane/half charcoal, but too many reviews about the gas half rotting out in a couple years. Probably why it was only $324. Nice concept though. And nice price.
And they just have the Spirit line Weber, which would cost a whopping 500 bucks for the one I would need. Then we jump all the way up another 200 bucks for a girl like Steve has, the Genesis line  $719 at Amazon for a natural gas model. I read a couple guys saying the Genesis is built better and will last longer than the Spirit. For an extra $200 it had better.
I think I'll call Weber, explain the demise of my Ducane and simply ask what they would recommend.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 31, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Ahh, Kamado Joe...
> I need gas .40. I've got a WSM and a Smokey Joe. I need my 3-4 burner propane guzzling gasser.
> 
> And I will definitely give Weber a close look. They have those right down here at the hardware store. I'm not the type that can do without the companionship of a grill for long.




Go charcoal or go home 

.40


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 31, 2013)

I was feeling so bad this spring.  The burners on my gasser rusted out. It seemed like Jr had just given it to me for father's day.  hen the neighbors rolled theirs out to the alley for trash pick up.  They said it's 10 years old, and needed replacing.  I got mine the same time. So I guess it gave and gave good for a really long time.  

I like my weber charcoaler just fine.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2013)

I too prefer charcoal. You get that smoky flavor with it. That to me is half the goodness of grilling. More natural.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

Well you gotta love an honest customer service representative.
According to Weber, both the Spirit and the Genesis models have a lot of parts on them that will rust, including the cooking grates, which will constantly need this rust cleaned off before using the grill.
How goofy is that?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Pac. You grill so many yummy sounding dishes. I have propane (which I hardly use anymore--the closest place I can refill the tank is about a 20-minute drive and not close to anything else--with the price of gas for the car, it seems somewhat of an unnecessary trip), so I've been using my little Brinkman "all-in-one" smoker/grill. I sometimes use 1/2 wood, 1/2 charcoal, other times all wood, and others all charcoal. Depends on how organized I am about when I start it and when I want to eat. A lot less hassle then having to refill the propane tank. Have propane at the farm.

When evaluating what to purchase, how often I will use the item does get taken into consideration as well as the "average life expectancy" of the product. The ones I see curbside are usually those that are in the 200-300 price range when purchased new.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Sorry for your loss, Pac. You grill so many yummy sounding dishes. I have propane (which I hardly use anymore--the closest place I can refill the tank is about a 20-minute drive and not close to anything else--with the price of gas for the car, it seems somewhat of an unnecessary trip), so I've been using my little Brinkman "all-in-one" smoker/grill. I sometimes use 1/2 wood, 1/2 charcoal, other times all wood, and others all charcoal. Depends on how organized I am about when I start it and when I want to eat. A lot less hassle then having to refill the propane tank. Have propane at the farm.
> 
> When evaluating what to purchase, how often I will use the item does get taken into consideration as well as the "average life expectancy" of the product. The ones I see curbside are usually those that are in the 200-300 price range when purchased new.


 
My Ducane was more than 200-300 and it will be sitting out tomorrow 
I suppose if I go the charcoal route the grill will certainly last me longer. I won't be grilling near as much having to get the charcoal chimney going every time. Especially with charcoal running about 12 bucks a bag where I live. I have no idea which way to turn now after my conversation with Weber.

And thanks everyone for your condolences. I'm going through withdrawls here knowing that I can't pop down to the store, buy a bag of wings and toss them on the gasser for dinner 

Decisions, decisions... and I have a timeline.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

And of course Big Brother has been watching and everywhere I go here has banner ads of gas grills to remind me


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

pacanis said:


> My Ducane was more than 200-300 and it will be sitting out tomorrow
> I suppose if I go the charcoal route the grill will certainly last me longer. I won't be grilling near as much having to get the charcoal chimney going every time. Especially with charcoal running about 12 bucks a bag where I live. I have no idea which way to turn now after my conversation with Weber.
> 
> And thanks everyone for your condolences. I'm going through withdrawls here knowing that I can't pop down to the store, buy a bag of wings and toss them on the gasser for dinner
> ...



Don't be turned off by Weber's statement that some of their parts rust.  I'm sure it's the same for all grill makers.  The difference is that Weber's quality 
ensures theirs will rust less and last longer.

With the high temps generated inside a grill, metal corrosion is inevitable.  At least with Weber, parts are more readily available.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

It's the whole thought of spending $700 plus and having to replace those porcelain CI grates with the more expensive grates that I'd prefer. That's a big turn off. Plus CI is a lot heavier and I lift those grates often with my tongs when I am tossing a wood chip pouch over the burner. 
It's like Weber is the Harley Davidson of grills. They build them knowing you will be buying accessories and other parts to make them work the way you want. I shouldn't have to do that with that kind of money.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2013)

Sad, Pac, nothing lasts forever.  Deepest sympathy.  I would agree, even with the rust, Weber would probably be the way to go.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2013)

pacanis said:


> It's the whole thought of spending $700 plus and having to replace those porcelain CI grates with the more expensive grates that I'd prefer. ...



IT might be worth checking other outlets.  Some models are customized for a particular vendor such as Ace Hardware, Home Depot, etc.  They offer cheaper configurations to lower the price.  Another source may offer that model with SS grates.

I had porcelain cast iron grates.  When they started chipping, I called and Weber sent me new ones.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm going to try to make it into Lowes tomorrow to look at them. I did some research and one model is rated very high, best bang for the buck and so on. It's a Huntington Classic. The body is aluminum, which is supposed to be more durable than stainless (like the Webers). And it's only 300 bucks. Made in the US and Canada, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2013)

So you are looking for the Grill o'yer dreams...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd be looking for Magilla Grilla....


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

PF and Dawg, shame on you! It is not good for me to be laughing so hard. And which one of you is going to come here and clean the coffee off my screen?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Andy and Pac to clean mine with their ChristianGrillMingle.com!


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still waiting for Andy and Pac to clean mine with their ChristianGrillMingle.com!


 
 I had suggested "Farmers Grill.com. On second thought that was a bad idea. It is mainly for farmers who are looking for a wife. I don't think Pac would qualify. It was one of my blank moments.  All this laughter has me staying out of the kitchen and cleaning.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 1, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Don't be turned off by Weber's statement that some of their parts rust.  I'm sure it's the same for all grill makers.  The difference is that Weber's quality
> ensures theirs will rust less and last longer.
> 
> With the high temps generated inside a grill, metal corrosion is inevitable.  At least with Weber, parts are more readily available.


I agree with Andy. I can't speak for the long term, but my Genesis has survived one Minnesota year and still looks like new. I've never owned a grill where a few parts, including the grates, haven't picked up a little rust over time.

I'll also add that it's a solid, well-built piece of equipment.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I'm going to try to make it into Lowes tomorrow to look at them. I did some research and one model is rated very high, best bang for the buck and so on. It's a Huntington Classic. The body is aluminum, which is supposed to be more durable than stainless (like the Webers). And it's only 300 bucks. Made in the US and Canada, too.



My deep condolences at the loss of your very precious love.  BUT now you can go shopping at a grill or hardware store.  Neat!  (Personally, I'd rather spend one hour in Lowes than 5 minutes in Macy's)

FWIW, we bought our Sunbeam grill when we moved into this house - which will be 13 years on Saturday.  We had the grill in place by Labor Day, it sits outside all the time, we usually remember to cover it when it cools but if we plan on using it again within a few days we don't bother, and the grill rack is cleaned by soaking it in soapy water in the basement utility tub.  Himself has replaced the burners twice.  In 13 years.  You probably use yours more than we use ours since we rarely cook outside here during the winter - access to the grill sucks...long story.  BUT we bought it late in the season so it was on sale at Lowes for maybe? $200.  That, plus the 2 burner plates, over 13 years is a pretty cheap deal.  If you got even half of that it would still be a deal.  IF you can hold till they drop prices again - or try and bargain with the Lowes manager - you might be able to get a really good price.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 1, 2013)

Joe is made of Ceramic and comes with a 25 year warranty.....just sayin.  Will never rust.

.40


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Joe is made of Ceramic and comes with a 25 year warranty.....just sayin. Will never rust.
> 
> .40


 
ooh, every guy wants a grill that will outlive him


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Please shoot me down if I am wrong and why.

Would it help to hold the rust at bay if at the end of the grilling season if you rubbed a light coat of cooking oil on the grill and other parts that are prone to rust? For those who grill year round, what about taking one day a month and coating the rust prone parts? 

ATK has stated many times that after a good scrub with the wire brush," take a paper towel and dip it in cooking oil. Spread it on the grates. After a while it builds up a coating akin to a non-stick pan." Wouldn't this also apply to other parts of the grill? 

Okay, I have been blindfolded and am ready to be shot down. I have never been a griller, nor owned one. So I have no idea of what I am saying. I just love grilled foods.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I won't be grilling near as much having to get the charcoal chimney going every time. Especially with charcoal running about 12 bucks a bag where




No chimney needed for Joe.  Very easy to light.....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys4IUKUc3zM


Closing the vents after the cook preserves the charcoal and it can be reused next time.


.40


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2013)

That's pretty interesting, .40. I would not have expected him to put the fire starters on _top_ of the charcoal. Will that work with regular Kingsford or do I need their proprietary lump?
And I admit that is a lot safer than using a chimney, especially since my grill resides on my side porch, but it's still not as safe as a gasser. I compare it to turning on a burner on a stove or building a fire in the stove like they had to do a hundred some years ago. 
You did peak my interest though. Too bad I already have a SJ and a WSM in good working order. I certainly don't need three charcoal appliances.

Tell me, is there enough room in there to cook a beer can chicken indirectly?
It looks like with the narrow, funneled charcoal area it would be hard to spread the charcoal out away from the bird.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> That's pretty interesting, .40. I would not have expected him to put the fire starters on _top_ of the charcoal. Will that work with regular Kingsford or do I need their proprietary lump?
> And I admit that is a lot safer than using a chimney, especially since my grill resides on my side porch, but it's still not as safe as a gasser. I compare it to turning on a burner on a stove or building a fire in the stove like they had to do a hundred some years ago.
> You did peak my interest though. Too bad I already have a SJ and a WSM in good working order. I certainly don't need three charcoal appliances.
> 
> ...




It requires Lump Hardwood charcoal but it doesn't have to be their brand.  I use B&B Hickory almost exclusively.  $7 for about 8#.  Rather than build the fire on one side or the other, Joe uses a ceramic heat deflector to create the indirect environment.  By adjusting the "stack" of components you can set up for any cooking need.  High temp grilling, indirect grilling with or without water pan, baking, low and slow smoking. Temps are very stable and easily adjustable by feeding or starving oxygen.  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xhD2aVfxac


.40


----------



## Hoot (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> . I compare it to turning on a burner on a stove or *building a fire in the stove like they had to do a hundred some years ago. *


 I beg your pardon, but I learned to cook on a wood burning stove.
A hundred years, deed... Humph! 
I wish I still had it.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2013)

oops.
I should have excluded those who lived on the edges of swamps and whose homes were on stilts


----------



## Hoot (Aug 1, 2013)

No troubles, ol' Hoss...I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hoot said:


> I beg your pardon, but I learned to cook on a wood burning stove.
> A hundred years, deed... Humph!
> I wish I still had it.


 
So did I Hoot. I still can tell if the oven is hot enough for the cake to go into it.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, there were certainly wood burning stoves 100 years ago. Just sayin'.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I rarely cook with the burners all the way up, so that might be something I just get used to, having to turn them up a touch higher to achieve the same results.
> 
> Man, I can't believe the price of grills these days
> The local Ace had an interesting looking grill, a Char-Griller Duo, half propane/half charcoal, but too many reviews about the gas half rotting out in a couple years. Probably why it was only $324. Nice concept though. And nice price.
> ...



I have the Char Griller gas (not the duo, just the gas side) and it's rotting out after 4 years, to the point that I can't use all of the grates because the metal holding them up has rotted out and the bottom of the grill is rotting out.  It's an absolute mess.  I'm limping along until after the wedding to see if there are enough available funds for a new grill.  Whether or not we get a new grill soon, this one will be gone within a month or two.  I kept it clean and painted any spots that needed it, so it wasn't neglected.  I know someone who has the duo that is having the same issues, but his is younger.

With that said, before it rotted out, it was an amazing grill.  Easy to reach 700 degrees, cast iron enamel grates created a great sear and grill marks.  One burner with wood chips wrapped in foil made a great smoker and maintained 225 degrees perfectly. 

I won't be buying another one for sure.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I have the Char Griller gas (not the duo, just the gas side) and it's rotting out after 4 years, to the point that I can't use all of the grates because the metal holding them up has rotted out and the bottom of the grill is rotting out.  It's an absolute mess.  I'm limping along until after the wedding to see if there are enough available funds for a new grill.  Whether or not we get a new grill soon, this one will be gone within a month or two.  I kept it clean and painted any spots that needed it, so it wasn't neglected.  I know someone who has the duo that is having the same issues, but his is younger.
> 
> With that said, before it rotted out, it was an amazing grill.  Easy to reach 700 degrees, cast iron enamel grates created a great sear and grill marks.  One burner with wood chips wrapped in foil made a great smoker and maintained 225 degrees perfectly.
> 
> I won't be buying another one for sure.



A new grill might be something to put on your wedding registry, if you can wait that long, Bakechef!  Maybe you can use a Smoky Joe or hibachi in the meantime.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> A new grill might be something to put on your wedding registry, if you can wait that long, Bakechef!  Maybe you can use a Smoky Joe or hibachi in the meantime.



I was told the same thing recently, so I think that I'll put one on the registry!  It's only 3 weeks away!!!!!  We leave 2 weeks from Monday 

I'm still using the grill, but just one side, LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I was told the same thing recently, so I think that I'll put one on the registry!  It's only 3 weeks away!!!!!  We leave 2 weeks from Monday
> 
> I'm still using the grill, but just one side, LOL



Wow!  Three weeks!  Now I'm getting really nervous and excited for you.....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, that's too bad, Bakechef. Such a short life. And at first glance they seem really well made. I almost impulse purchased the one I saw I liked it so much. I'm glad I read the reviews and your words just enforced that.

So instead I impulse purchased this one. Take a good look. This is the last time she will be this clean 


I already reconfigured the gas lines in my basement and started another line to feed her. Tomorrow I should be able to get it through the block wall, under the porch crawlspace (spiders, eww ) and up through the deck.
And then it's trying to decide what to cook on her first. Maybe a hot dog 
Oh how quickly we forget those who have gone before...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't even realize you were getting married, bakechef...where have I been. Raising a toast to you and your beloved that you may enjoy life together for a long, long time. You will be posting pictures in a members' album, I hope?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Wow, that's too bad, Bakechef. Such a short life. And at first glance they seem really well made. I almost impulse purchased the one I saw I liked it so much. I'm glad I read the reviews and your words just enforced that.
> 
> So instead I impulse purchased this one. Take a good look. This is the last time she will be this clean
> 
> ...



She's beautiful, Pac!  Congrats!  Here's to a long relationship!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2013)

Ooooooo, shiny, shiny bright metal.  

Looks like you got a really nice one!  Congrats!

Which model is it?  What's the burner config?  What is the cooking grate made of?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes!  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Yes!  Inquiring minds want to know!


I wanna hear all about it, 'cause I'm looking to buy my first ever gas grill.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Wow, that's too bad, Bakechef. Such a short life. And at first glance they seem really well made. I almost impulse purchased the one I saw I liked it so much. I'm glad I read the reviews and your words just enforced that.
> 
> So instead I impulse purchased this one. Take a good look. This is the last time she will be this clean
> View attachment 18400
> ...



OMG envy!!!! 

That's beautiful! Congrats


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 1, 2013)

C'est la vie.  Joe could have been a great friend.  

Technology triumphs again.  I know you'll enjoy your new gasser.  With the natural gas feed it will be very convenient to use for many years to come.  

Congrats

.40


----------



## bakechef (Aug 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I didn't even realize you were getting married, bakechef...where have I been. Raising a toast to you and your beloved that you may enjoy life together for a long, long time. You will be posting pictures in a members' album, I hope?



Thank you!  I sure will!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> She's beautiful, Pac! Congrats! Here's to a long relationship!


Thanks! I hope it's my last relationship. As the saying goes, I'm getting to old for this...



Andy M. said:


> Ooooooo, shiny, shiny bright metal.
> 
> Looks like you got a really nice one! Congrats!
> 
> Which model is it? What's the burner config? What is the cooking grate made of?


 
Thanks Andy. It has three main burners running front to back with a dummy flavor bar in-between the right one and the middle one. It looks like a burner is there, but just fills the space. Kind of odd I thought. And instead of another dummy flavor bar like some have, this one has a searing burner in-between the left and middle burners, which is really just another regular burner (with a smaller knob) to give you a lot of heat on that side.
It's an S330 Genesis. It has the SS grates and aluminum box.



taxlady said:


> I wanna hear all about it, 'cause I'm looking to buy my first ever gas grill.


 
And I'm hoping to buy my last one! 
If this one gives out after 8-10 years I'm going to invest in a circle of rocks on the ground.



bakechef said:


> OMG envy!!!!
> 
> That's beautiful! Congrats


 
Thanks 



forty_caliber said:


> C'est la vie. Joe could have been a great friend.
> 
> Technology triumphs again. I know you'll enjoy your new gasser. With the natural gas feed it will be very convenient to use for many years to come.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks .40.
Of course technology triumphed. Like I said, I didn't need a charcoal smoker or grill because I already have two things that cover that.
I did look at the Acorn while I was there. The ceramic in your KJ make yours seem like the better do everything grill if I get so inclined to go that way.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ... I impulse purchased this one. Take a good look. This is the last time she will be this clean




OOoooooooo, she's purdy!   May the two of you have many happy (and tasty) years together!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice Grill!  Looks like she's part Borg on her mother's side.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 2, 2013)

Meaty Beaty Big and Bouncy , Pac.   Congratulations.  

a) did you pick up a nylon/ all weather cover for her.  I highly recommend one of these, even if she's sitting on the porch. 

b) everytime we go to the Sears or Home Depot or some-such, I 'bout give myself whip-lash when my neck swivels in the direction of the grilling dept.  Then my feet lead me over there, until I am reminded we didn't come in to look at grills today.  Sigh   Drool.  That's probably why they have one of those Caution /Yellow / Wet Floor triangle signs permanently planted in that aisle.  

c)  spiders.  eww.  Poke under the porch w/ a broom where you expect to crawl.  ugh.  Wear a bee hat and some welding gloves.  or something.


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats Pac!  Looks like a beauty,  I bet you are gonna love her!  The natural gas is a real convenience (no more running out of propane at just the wrong moment) We have two areas on our deck that are plumbed for our Jenn Air   grill which looks a lot like your new gal!  Hope you have many happy grilling years!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice Grill! Looks like she's part Borg on her mother's side.


 
She has been assimilated


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> a) did you pick up a nylon/ all weather cover for her. I highly recommend one of these, even if she's sitting on the porch.


 
That's a good idea. My other grill was really gunky between the cooking residue, dust and dog hair  Of course, that was only on the outside 

Thanks Somebunny. The natural gas will be a big convenience for sure.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> ...It's an S330 Genesis. It has the SS grates and aluminum box.


That's the one I have. Excellent choice, Pac! You won't regret it. As for staying shiny, about once a month I clean up external residue and such with a light detergent solution - it still looks good as new.

I also highly recommend picking up the Weber nylon cover (available on Amazon, and other online retailers) to help protect it from the elements.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok...I am officially envious now.
Looks great!
Congratulations!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.
And the cover will make a good birthday/Christmas suggestion.

I am 8'-4" closer to getting it piped in. As usual, my project is growing branches. I am so close to my electric dryer with the new line that I decided to replace an el with a tee in case I want to get a gas dryer in the future. So I am on standby waiting to shoot back down to the hardware store for a tee and a plug.
The outside access is removed to the crawlspace and I just might be able to work it under the crawlspace from the access rather than crawling under. I'm pretty happy about that. What I'm not happy with is there's a ground bee's nest just a few feet away under a bush. I can't see the hole to dust them, but if I don't move they settle back down. I swear my house is a bee/hornet magnet.


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Wow, that's too bad, Bakechef. Such a short life. And at first glance they seem really well made. I almost impulse purchased the one I saw I liked it so much. I'm glad I read the reviews and your words just enforced that.
> 
> So instead I impulse purchased this one. Take a good look. This is the last time she will be this clean
> View attachment 18400
> ...


 
She needs a name. I vote for Big Bertha!


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> And the cover will make a good birthday/Christmas suggestion.
> 
> I am 8'-4" closer to getting it piped in. As usual, my project is growing branches. I am so close to my electric dryer with the new line that I decided to replace an el with a tee in case I want to get a gas dryer in the future. So I am on standby waiting to shoot back down to the hardware store for a tee and a plug.
> The outside access is removed to the crawlspace and I just might be able to work it under the crawlspace from the access rather than crawling under. I'm pretty happy about that. What I'm not happy with is there's a ground bee's nest just a few feet away under a bush. I can't see the hole to dust them, but if I don't move they settle back down. I swear my house is a bee/hornet magnet.


 
Get yourself a bee keepers smoke pot. It puts them to sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> And the cover will make a good birthday/Christmas suggestion.
> 
> I am 8'-4" closer to getting it piped in. As usual, my project is growing branches. I am so close to my electric dryer with the new line that I decided to replace an el with a tee in case I want to get a gas dryer in the future. So I am on standby waiting to shoot back down to the hardware store for a tee and a plug.
> The outside access is removed to the crawlspace and I just might be able to work it under the crawlspace from the access rather than crawling under. I'm pretty happy about that. What I'm not happy with is there's a ground bee's nest just a few feet away under a bush. I can't see the hole to dust them, but if I don't move they settle back down. I swear my house is a bee/hornet magnet.



Distractions, distractions...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 2, 2013)

I've always been easily distracted.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> She needs a name. I vote for Big Bertha!



I Dream of Genie(sis)  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I've always been easily distracted.



There, found it:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 3, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I've always been easily distracted.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> There, found it:



Then there's always this (25 second mark):

Up - My Name is Dug - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2013)

It performed flawlessly for my dinner last night, but there is the usual learning curve.
I used the side burner to steam and sauté my snap peas and the low doesn't go low enough to hold them at warm. I imagine that's a safety feature. If it adjusted too low the wind could blow out the flame. I moved my pot to the warming rack and all was fine. 
And there's a lot of space in-between the burners like I mentioned earlier. I used to cook my baked potatoes by laying them in-between two lit burners, but they were still pretty much over the flames from each burner. That was hot enough to color up the skin on the potato. Not so with this grill. The spud needs to be closer to a flame. On the plus side though, these burners burn so my hotter than my last grill that I can use one burner to do the job instead of two. Laying an ear of corn across two burners is out of the question, too, but again, one burner works just fine, I just need to angle the corn differently. This is all without using the searing burner. I could probably use the sear burner in conjunction with a burner next to it and run them on low so it's not too hot for the corn.
The real test will be chicken pieces like wings or thighs. The two outside burners might be too far apart for indirect cooking like I am used to. Two of the regular burners would work, but not for many pieces unless they were all in one line front to back. I might end up using that sear burner for much more than just searing.
So like anything, there's a period of learning to adapt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2013)

Addie said:


> She needs a name. I vote for Big Bertha!



I vote for Marilyn, some like it hot!


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I vote for Marilyn, some like it hot!


 
Good one AB. The reason I chose Big Bertha was because there was a cannon that was enormous and could do some serious damage. It was called Big Bertha by the Allies. When I saw the picture of it, that was the first thing that came to mind. That grill could do some serious damage to a lot of food in the future. Good Damage!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then there's always this (25 second mark):



I like saying "squirrel!" when someone's shift report is taking too long...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The real test will be chicken pieces like wings or thighs. The two outside burners might be too far apart for indirect cooking like I am used to. Two of the regular burners would work, but not for many pieces unless they were all in one line front to back. I might end up using that sear burner for much more than just searing.
> So like anything, there's a period of learning to adapt.


Pac, when doing indirect cooking, I usually light one or both of the regular burners on the left (depending on the temperature needed) and put the food I'm cooking on the right-side grate. When cooking something like chicken and pork, I'll start it over the flame to get a sear and grill marks and then move it to the indirect side to finish cooking the inside. Just a suggestion.

It does make some nice grill marks...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh no, that will never work. I'm bi-symmetric. There's no way I could have only half my grill lit. I don't even like the thought of using the second and fourth burners


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, now take a close look at those grill marks. That's about as bi-symmetric as you can get.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2013)

Point taken 

Last night I used the sear burner and the far right burner to cook some potato halves indirectly, then lit the first burner and used it and the sear to grill the pork skewers. Like I said, I just need to get used to the different spacing. I'm really liking this grill though.


----------

